# Wartefunktion/Pause



## Radhad (11. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leute!!

Ich suche einen Befehl der eine Wartefunktion/Pause zwischen Befehlen verursacht.

ich find im Netz keinen Befehl..

Danke im vorraus

Radhad


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (11. Mai 2003)

Programmiersprache? Betriebssystem? Verwendete Bibliotheken?


----------



## Radhad (11. Mai 2003)

arghs, ich bi mal wieder voll durch den wind *gg*

also ich kann bisher nur C, bibliotheken die ich auf jeden fall einbinden werde sind halt die standard, stdlib.h, conio.h und stdio.h ^^ betriebssystem versteh ich zwar net aber soll auf windoof rechner laufen, hab selber xp ^^


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (11. Mai 2003)

Wenn's unter Windows laufen soll, dann versuch's mal mit Sleep(DWORD dwMilliseconds). windows.h einbinden nicht vergessen!


----------



## Radhad (11. Mai 2003)

kannst du mir mal ein funktionierendes beispiel geben?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (11. Mai 2003)

```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <windows.h>

int main(void)
{
	int i;

	for (i=1; i<=10; i++) {
		printf("%i...\n", i);
		Sleep(1000); // eine Sekunde (= 1000 Millisekunden) warten
	}
}
```


----------

